# 12 فــائدة للدراسة مــع البــنات



## R0O0O0KY (30 أغسطس 2008)

*لما يدرس الشاب وجنبه بنت :

1-تقل نسبة الغياب ال 99%

2-تنتهى ايام الندالة  يبتدى يعمل فيها فنجرى و يسلم الاقلام والفلوس

3-كل واحد يفتح عينه و ودانة للدرس عشان يشرح للطالبات

4-كثرة الآدب والاحترام بين الشباب كل واحد عاملى فيها واد أخلاق

5-تلقاهم صاحيين من تلاته الفجر عشان ما يروح المدرسة وعيونه منفخة

6-تشم كل انواع العطور و ورد وفل

7-تقل نسبة النوم بالفصل بنسبة200%

8-يكثرون الشعراء الرومانسيين بالفصل

9-المدرسيين ينبسطون من الطلاب ودايم حافظين الدرس وحالين الواجب....وتشوف
كل سطر بلون

10-تكثر العزايم بالفسحة من فطير بالعسل

11-كل واحد يكتب موبايله وايميله على الترابيزة من غير قصدة:t30:

12-كل الطالبات ينجحوااااااا  ليــــه؟؟؟..........

لان كل طالب يسعى الى تغشيشهم
وفى الاخر تنجح البنت والولد يسقط وهكذا حتى يصبح عمره30 سنة
والاخت عمرها 20 سنة معاه فى نفس الفصل:hlp:​*


----------



## red_pansy (30 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الف شكرررررررررررررر  بصراحة دايما تاعبينكم معانا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وبعدين احنا كمان قايمين معاكم بالواجب اهو وزيادة .. وبعدين مفيهاش مشكلة لما تبقى 14 سنة خدمة فى ثانوى اهو كلة بثوابة ... *

*ميرسى يارووووووووووكى ... شكلك قاسيت ياضنايا هههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أغسطس 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الف شكرررررررررررررر  بصراحة دايما تاعبينكم معانا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه وبعدين احنا كمان قايمين معاكم بالواجب اهو وزيادة .. وبعدين مفيهاش مشكلة لما تبقى 14 سنة خدمة فى ثانوى اهو كلة بثوابة ... *
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

متفكرنيش يا ريد باللذى مضى

دحكتوا علينا كـــتير :smil8:

بس انا اهو بفوق الشباب بأفعالهم علشان ميقعوش فى الفخ تااااااانى
هههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا ريد و منورة الموضوع:t30:​*


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)

*فوائد اكثر من رائعة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا r0o0o0ky*
*وانا عمال ااقول البنات*
* كلهم بينجحوا ازااااااى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أغسطس 2008)

bitar قال:


> *فوائد اكثر من رائعة*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *شكرا r0o0o0ky*
> *وانا عمال ااقول البنات*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه

وراء كل بنت ناجحة فى الدراسة ولد

و وراء كل ولد فاشل فى الدراسة بنت

ههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا أستاذ بيتر و منور الموضوع​*


----------



## yerigagarin (30 أغسطس 2008)

*غرررررررريب جدا الكلام ده*
*انا كنت في مدرسة مشتركه** ابتدائي-اعدادي -ثانوي*
*والكلام ده مكنش بيحصل** بل علي العكس** كنا بنستمتع بضربهم وبنخطف منهم السندوتشات** وكنا بنتفنن ازاي نقرفهم في عيشتهم ونوريهم العذاب الوان 
يا سلام لو مدرسه حطت بنت حنبي في الدسك يبقي عقاب بالنسبالها وامها تبقي داعيه عليها
ولو بنت اشتكت لمدرسه من واحد عملها حاجه تبقي وقعتها مش فايته
انا فاكر في يوم  كان فيه تفتيش علي عدة الهندسه وانا مكنش معايا برجل فاخدت برجل من بنت قاعده ورايا المهم المدرسه فتشت علي عدتي لقتها كامله وجت عليها لقت معهاش برجل طلعتها علشان تنضرب البنت فضلت تعيط وقالت للمدرسه اني اخدت برجلها طبعا عينك ماتشوف الا النور المدرسه عملتلي حفله ضرب مخصوص طبعا مش مهم عادي بالنسبالي لكن البنت كانت بتتفرج عليا وهي مرعوبه وغابت يومين بعد كده متجيش المدرسه لاني كنت ناويلها علي عقاب اسطوري
مش تقولي يكتر الادب والاحترام
انت مرحتش مدارس مشتركه ولا ايه ؟؟؟

عموما شكرا للموضوع الجميل 
اللي فكرني باجمل ذكريات
*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *غرررررررريب جدا الكلام ده*
> *انا كنت في مدرسة مشتركه** ابتدائي-اعدادي -ثانوي*
> *والكلام ده مكنش بيحصل** بل علي العكس** كنا بنستمتع بضربهم وبنخطف منهم السندوتشات** وكنا بنتفنن ازاي نقرفهم في عيشتهم ونوريهم العذاب الوان
> يا سلام لو مدرسه حطت بنت حنبي في الدسك يبقي عقاب بالنسبالها وامها تبقي داعيه عليها
> ...





> *وغابت يومين بعد كده متجيش المدرسه لاني كنت ناويلها علي عقاب اسطوري*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مهو لو على كدة بقى انا مكنتش فى مدارس اصلا
هههههههه

هو فية كدة؟؟!! 

ربنا يكتر من أمثالك يا شيخ ....انتة و الى زيك الى بياخدوا بحقنا منهم:smil8:



شكرا لردك الجميل يا دة دراكولا هههههه  و منور الموضوع:hlp:​*


----------



## maryem66 (30 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه كويس بنخاليكم شطرين ونشاطين وفى الاخر كمان تنجحونا وتسطوا انتم  طيب ياريت مكنش حد تعب


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أغسطس 2008)

maryem66 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه كويس بنخاليكم شطرين ونشاطين وفى الاخر كمان تنجحونا وتسقطوا انتم  طيب ياريت مكنش حد تعب



*شوفتى بقى احنا غلابة قد اية :smil16:

ميرسى لمرورك يا مريم و منورة الموضوع​*


----------



## red_pansy (30 أغسطس 2008)

> ربنا يكتر من أمثالك يا شيخ ....انتة و الى زيك الى بياخدوا بحقنا منهم:smil8:


 
روح وانا داعية عليك وانا ناكشة شعرى انت وهو بيقولوا نكشة الشعرليها مفعول جامد هههههههههههههههههههه  

وبعدين خافوا على نفسسسسسسسسسكم ... وبعدين انا طول عمرى كنت فى مدارس مشتركة كانوا الولاد بيبقوا زى الفيران قال يمسك سطوووووووور ... انت اكيد مسكتة فى الحلم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أغسطس 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> روح وانا داعية عليك وانا ناكشة شعرى انت وهو بيقولوا نكشة الشعرليها مفعول جامد هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وبعدين خافوا على نفسسسسسسسسسكم ... وبعدين انا طول عمرى كنت فى مدارس مشتركة كانوا الولاد بيبقوا زى الفيران قال يمسك سطوووووووور ... انت اكيد مسكتة فى الحلم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههه

لا يا ريد الإ الدعوة بتاعة نكش الشعر دى انا مش قدك

احلقي فــيــرزاتـشى و ادعى كدة أضمن بكتير
ههههههههههههه​*


> *انا طول عمرى كنت فى مدارس مشتركة كانوا الولاد بيبقوا زى الفيران قال يمسك سطوووووووور ... انت اكيد مسكتة فى الحلم *​



*انا عارف يبجيبوا الكلام دة منين....

هو حد يقدر عليكو ابدا!!!!:11azy:​*


----------



## Esther (30 أغسطس 2008)

على فكره يا رووووكى انا مش موافقاك على الموضوع ده
لانى انا شخصياً دايماً بغشش الاولاد لانهم 
هما قاعدين ورايا فى اللجنه وانا يا ابنى امسك الورقه من هنا 
ويبتدوا بقى   كل شويه استر ..استر...استر 
وهما كل سنه بينجحوا على حسى انا  (بلا فخر )
بس هما السنه سقطوا ....هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا رووووكى على الموضوع الهايل ده
عاشت ايديك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أغسطس 2008)

Esther قال:


> على فكره يا رووووكى انا مش موافقاك على الموضوع ده
> لانى انا شخصياً دايماً بغشش الاولاد لانهم
> هما قاعدين ورايا فى اللجنه وانا يا ابنى امسك الورقه من هنا
> ويبتدوا بقى   كل شويه استر ..استر...استر
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه

تلائيكى دعيتى عليهم يا استر

ادى اول ضحية من البنات

من بين الف ولد بينجح بنت نلاقى بنت تنجح ولد

شكلك دحيحة يا استر:t30:
هههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل دة و منورة الموضوع ​*


----------



## vivianviva (31 أغسطس 2008)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool 
thanks yaaa roooooooooooooky for this topic


----------



## لولاsss (31 أغسطس 2008)

رائع جميل 
ههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتي


----------



## Bolbola142 (31 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## red_pansy (31 أغسطس 2008)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *لا يا ريد الإ الدعوة بتاعة نكش الشعر دى انا مش قدك*​
> *احلقي فــيــرزاتـشى و ادعى كدة أضمن بكتير*
> ...


 
*احلق اية ياضنايا :t9: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الاعترف بالحق فضيلة ايون كدة اعترفوا انك متقدرووووووش مش شغالين تحكوا قصص بطولية فى الاحلام :t30:*

*ومن خاف سلم :hlp:*​


----------



## yerigagarin (31 أغسطس 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> روح وانا داعية عليك وانا ناكشة شعرى انت وهو بيقولوا نكشة الشعرليها مفعول جامد هههههههههههههههههههه
> *فعلا عندك حق
> حاجه مرعبه
> *​ وبعدين خافوا على نفسسسسسسسسسكم ... وبعدين انا طول عمرى كنت فى مدارس مشتركة كانوا الولاد بيبقوا زى الفيران قال يمسك سطوووووووور ... انت اكيد مسكتة فى الحلم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هو الواحد ربنا مش حيتوب عليه
من نكش الشعر
مش كفايه في البيت 
و زمان في المدرسه
لا كمان علي النت
يعني نروح فين يعني ؟
علي فكره دي مش هوايه عندكو
دي حاجه موجوده في الجينات بتاعتكو
لاني اكتشفت ان بنتي 6سنين
عندها الجين ده 
لكن انتي نسيتي حاجه تانيه 
اهم من النكش
وهي ربطة الراس بالايشارب العجيب
علامة النكد الازلي علي مر العصور والتاريخ
ارحمنا و توب علينا يا رب
:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:

*​


----------



## red_pansy (31 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *هو الواحد ربنا مش حيتوب عليه*
> 
> *من نكش الشعر*
> *مش كفايه في البيت *
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


* شووووووووف احنا وراكم وراكم مش هانسيبكم فى اى مكان هاتروحة هاتلاقينا وحتى لو المكان دة ميعرفهوش الجن البرتقالى احنا نعرفة مفيش حاجة تخفى علينا :t30: :t30: ههههههههههههه*

*ماهو لاااااازم النكش يكون فى دمنا امل ندعى عليكم ازاااااااااااااى يعنى من غير النكشة :t30:*

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كلة ولا ربطة الايشارب كمان هاتدلع مش كفاية كل شوية بنغير مكان الربطة مرة على اليمين ومرة على الشمال اوووووف  الله نعمل اية تانى ياربى يعنى مفيش حاجة عاجبة :smil16: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## yerigagarin (31 أغسطس 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> * شووووووووف احنا وراكم وراكم مش هانسيبكم فى اى مكان هاتروحة هاتلاقينا وحتى لو المكان دة ميعرفهوش الجن البرتقالى احنا نعرفة مفيش حاجة تخفى علينا :t30: :t30: ههههههههههههه*
> ...


*تربطيها يمين تربطيها شمال
النتيجة واحده
نكد الازلي منذ قديم الزمان
ليه متروحوش لدكتور علشان تتعالجو:16:
ولا حتي تجربوا الطب البديل
او الابر الصينيه
:12bf86~159:
*​


----------



## red_pansy (2 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *تربطيها يمين تربطيها شمال*
> 
> *النتيجة واحده*
> *نكد الازلي منذ قديم الزمان*
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*

*شوف الربطة بتختلف ومفعولها مش زى بعضة :t30: :t30: :t30: *

*الدكاتررررررررررررة دول اتعملوا ليكم طبعااااااااااااااا والابر الصينية هانضربهالك انشاء الله فى عنيكم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 30:*​


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
> *شوف الربطة بتختلف ومفعولها مش زى بعضة :t30: :t30: :t30: *
> *كله زي بعضه مفيش اي فرق*
> ...


*لكن الحقيقه من واقع علم الاحصاء
  (ربنا يخلي علم الاحصاء)
بيقول غير كده
انتو هوايتكو الدكاتره والعيا والانيميا
انا مش عارف الواحده منكو
بتستحمل نفسها ازاي
ربنا يصبركوا علي نفسكو

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع ده جامد بجد يا روووووووووووووووووكى
وربنا يصبركوا انتوا كمان على نفسكم ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههه
انت بتقول حكم!


----------



## red_pansy (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *لكن الحقيقه من واقع علم الاحصاء*
> 
> *(ربنا يخلي علم الاحصاء)*
> *بيقول غير كده*
> ...


 
*ربنا ياخد علم الاحصااااء :smil8:30:*

*تقصد بنستحملكم انتوااااااااا ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى :heat:*

*ايوووووووووووووة ربنا يصبرنا عليكم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب *

*ياااااااااااارب ياتهدى يا.......... تهدى :t30: :t30: :t30:*​


----------



## love my jesus (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 سبتمبر 2008)

vivianviva قال:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> thanks yaaa roooooooooooooky for this topic



*thanks for your nice reply Vivian​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لولاsss قال:


> رائع جميل
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> تحياتي



*ميرسى لمرورك يا لولا و نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 سبتمبر 2008)

bolbola142 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة



*

ردك الى حلو

ميرسى لمرورك يا بولبولا و نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 سبتمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *احلق اية ياضنايا :t9: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الاعترف بالحق فضيلة ايون كدة اعترفوا انك متقدرووووووش مش شغالين تحكوا قصص بطولية فى الاحلام :t30:*
> 
> *ومن خاف سلم :hlp:*​



*ههههههههههههههههه

احنا و لا مؤخذة مبنخافش

و لو خوفنا مبنسكتش

و لو سكتنا و مبتنكلمش

و لو اتكلمنا ما بنضربش

و لو اضربنا ما بننطقش

ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> الموضوع ده جامد بجد يا روووووووووووووووووكى
> وربنا يصبركوا انتوا كمان على نفسكم ههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لتعازيكى يا كوكى على الرجالة

فية قلة من البنات حاسة بينا يا اولاد اهو لسة فية امل 
هههههههههه

ميرسى لردك الجميل دة يا كوكى و منورة الموضوع:t30:​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 سبتمبر 2008)

elmazagangi قال:


> ههههههههه
> انت بتقول حكم!



*ههههههههه

و مين يحس بينا  بس

شكرا لردك يا مزاجنجى و منور الموضوع​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (4 سبتمبر 2008)

love my jesus قال:


> *ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى على مرورك يا لوف و منورة الموضوع ​*


----------

